# 3600w vertical grow (multiple strains)



## Savagex510 (Jan 15, 2015)

Finally got around to posting up a journal on my progress thus far. I am going to be running 6 x 600w hps hung vertically. I've got 2 x 8" vortex exhaust fans hooked up to controllers.I am only using 3 x 400w mh bulbs right now for veg. I am running x4 bf critical kush, x4 g13 white critical, x2 girl scout cookies, 1 cookies frost, 1 grand daddy purple, x2 blueberry haze. So far I'm on week 4 of veg but the most recent pics are from 11 days ago. I will be sure to take recent pictures.


----------



## Savagex510 (Jan 15, 2015)

Week 4 of vegetation. Started to LST most of the bunch, will probly finish off the rest once they get a bit taller. Got about 16 days till 12/12 so I'm hoping they really fill in by then.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks good pullin a chair up. Are they in coco orsoil?


----------



## Savagex510 (Jan 16, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> Looks good pullin a chair up. Are they in coco orsoil?


Hey, apus. Thanks for stopping by. They're in fox farm soiless mix with perlite and vermiculite.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been known to run vertically. I don't see a lot of vertical action going on just yet.

This isn't a bad thing; I veg under overhead lights too.

One thing tho; if you hang your bulb vertically above a bunch of plants, I don't think you're getting the most light onto the leaves. Consider turning your lamp horizontal while licking from above, returning it to the vertical position once you're running your plants in a more vertical orientation.


----------



## Savagex510 (Jan 17, 2015)

I actually lowered the lights plus added 2 more 400w to bring up temps plus spread out my plants more.


----------



## Savagex510 (Jan 19, 2015)

It is monday night with great cold temperatures outside. Just finished up a watering with cal mag only. I also moved around the ladies 180 to try and get some nodes in on the back side. I've got the 4 critical kush and 4 white critical on the first pic. The 2 girl scout cookies and cookies frost being the tallest on the second pic. Then both blueberry haze and gdp on the third pic. They're really liking all this light 5 bulbs with a total of 2000 watts. Going to be adding a few more fans on the wall but this room is pretty close to done.


----------



## pilsung (Jan 20, 2015)

looks nice, gonna have a jungle in there.


----------



## Savagex510 (Jan 27, 2015)

pilsung said:


> looks nice, gonna have a jungle in there.


That's the plan  Another update here, getting close to flip time with most of these ladies really getting big. Gave them a full dose of nutes today so I'll be looking out for the sensitive ones. Also thinking of taking clones tomorrow.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2015)

Savagex510 said:


> That's the plan  Another update here, getting close to flip time with most of these ladies really getting big. Gave them a full dose of nutes today so I'll be looking out for the sensitive ones. Also thinking of taking clones tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3340041 View attachment 3340042 View attachment 3340044


I've had better cloning success taking them before giving the plants a big shot of nutes.


----------



## Savagex510 (Jan 27, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I've had better cloning success taking them before giving the plants a big shot of nutes.


Should have known xD Oh well, I'll just wait a couple of days before taking clones.


----------



## Savagex510 (Feb 1, 2015)

Quick update. Thinking of flipping this Saturday. For now I'm watering using cal mag only.


----------



## Savagex510 (Feb 16, 2015)

Been really busy so I haven't had the chance to upgrade this journal. I switched lights to 12/12 friday night so today would be day 2 of flower. Also switched all the lights from 400 to 600w hps. I forgot to water both my blueberry hazes and they got all droopy but hopefully it didn't do too much damage. I recently got my order of blue cheese and cookies kush and they're looking nice so far. I plan to run both these strains after I cut down the current ones. Anyways here's the pics.


----------



## tomascat (Feb 17, 2015)

they'll be fine, ive done the the cfl grow a few years. quality's their


----------



## Savagex510 (Feb 25, 2015)

Quick update. I finally started seeing bud sites which is exciting. First pic is the blueberry haze that was looking sad last week, it bounced back and looks real happy now. I really am impressed with the blueberry haze's form, I think this strain seems to enjoy the vertical lighting. The pics..


----------



## Savagex510 (Mar 9, 2015)

Day 22:


----------



## Savagex510 (Mar 15, 2015)

Day 28: Finally starting to get interesting, buds are forming. Looks like they're really starting to fatten up. I got bud shots the order goes from first to last in pic order. White critical, critical kush, cookies frost, girl scout cookies, grand daddy purple, blueberry haze.


----------



## Savagex510 (Mar 22, 2015)

Some random pics I took.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 22, 2015)

Lookin pretty good. Letting them droop is quite bad for them. They never really recover if it happens during bud, but they will still do ok. 

All the fine root tips die when this happens. Also if you're organic a lot of microlife will be water starved too meaning their numbers will dwindle.

But it's the fine root tips that really hurts. That's your surface area.


----------



## Savagex510 (Apr 6, 2015)

That is some good information worth taking into consideration. Reminds me to really keep on schedule.

Day 50

I flushed half of them today and will finish the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 6, 2015)

Would you mind sharing what that contraption is you're using that connects to the mogul so you can hang the bulb like you're doing?


----------



## Savagex510 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just some chain with screws and this socket http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0095XVPLQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1428397432&sr=8-2&keywords=all+cord+set+ballast&dpPl=1&dpID=41ymYVxF1lL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 7, 2015)

Savagex510 said:


> Just some chain with screws and this socket http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0095XVPLQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1428397432&sr=8-2&keywords=all cord set ballast&dpPl=1&dpID=41ymYVxF1lL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


I was looking at that but the connector looks funky...what kind of ballasts are you running?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 7, 2015)

Are you using this too?
http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-Plug-Adapter-Brand-S/dp/B001IQ480S/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lg_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=08KH24FNBCCNB9R1RBHZ


----------



## Savagex510 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nah the socket cord fits into my ballasts. I'm running 600w next gen ballasts.


----------



## Savagex510 (Apr 15, 2015)

Day 59 of flower. Getting close to harvest. More than likely harvesting the white critical and cookies frost first. Either way they'll all come down by the end of the month. Pics


----------



## Savagex510 (May 15, 2015)

All plants have been chopped up and are now in jars curing. What a huge learning experience this has been. Few things went wrong and I made a few mistakes here and there. All in all I'm happy with my results. I basically only utilized 2 x 600w bulbs because this room was shared with 2 partners and this is what I ended up with.

Girl scout cookies - 76 grams dry
Cookies frost - 64 grams dry
Blueberry haze - 89 grams dry
White Critical - 192 grams dry
Critical kush - 217 grams dry

I got some random bud pics.

1st pic - Frosted cookies
2nd - Girl scout cookies
3rd - Critical kush
4th - White Critical
5th - Blueberry Haze


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 15, 2015)

Savagex510 said:


> All plants have been chopped up and are now in jars curing. What a huge learning experience this has been. Few things went wrong and I made a few mistakes here and there. All in all I'm happy with my results. I basically only utilized 2 x 600w bulbs because this room was shared with 2 partners and this is what I ended up with.
> 
> Girl scout cookies - 76 grams dry
> Cookies frost - 64 grams dry
> ...


Buds look great. Looks like you got about 1/2 gram per watt. From what you learned, what might you do differently now to try and increase yield? What are some of the positive and negative things you learned?


----------



## Savagex510 (May 15, 2015)

For one, less is more. I did a long veg. with this generation but the fact that I cramped them all up next to only 2 bulbs basically destroyed yield. I saw the potential for sure. I ran 7 per bulb and these were huge vegetated plants plus the fact my partners were pushing their plants next to mine. Anyway, I plan to keep a strict 5 per bulb minimum with a much less veg time. I have a feeling I'll come out with similar results. Something else I plan to improve is all the bottom shake branches I got. For sure going to lollipop the next generation. The plants will spend more energy on the tops than the bottom shake/branches. Also, a lot of the ladies took damage from underwatering during flower, which is pretty much permanent damage. Point is, I need to be on point about a lot of things now. I know my gram per watt ratio can up for sure.


----------



## mrtibbs316 (May 16, 2015)

Great diary mate.

It cant always go perfect, but at least you have learned from it.

I cant wait to start my 1000w vertical grow. You have taught me a lot


----------



## vro (May 16, 2015)

do you think 600s or 1000s are better for this kind of cage growing? there doesnt seem to be that much room a 1000w would have to go back for light pen like it would if you had it on top going under a canopy. i am starting up growing again soon and want to try vert but theres hardly any info out there on vert growing


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2015)

vro said:


> do you think 600s or 1000s are better for this kind of cage growing? there doesnt seem to be that much room a 1000w would have to go back for light pen like it would if you had it on top going under a canopy. i am starting up growing again soon and want to try vert but theres hardly any info out there on vert growing


True story, re lack of information.

I've run multiple bulbs vertically, the difference is distance between lamp and leaf; 25-30" for thouies, a bit less for 600W.


----------



## vro (May 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> True story, re lack of information.
> 
> I've run multiple bulbs vertically, the difference is distance between lamp and leaf; 25-30" for thouies, a bit less for 600W.


isnt the main reason for a 1000w if you arent growing vert that the light pen goes so much further down the canopy? if you run 600ws there is less room behind the plants for the light to go back so it hits all the areas and the extra light is wasted isnt it? is it better to just use 600s for 1000s for this? ad if you were to do cage growing with a 600w how far do you put the plants behind the bulb? i am reading on icmag but the guy that was going to post how to build his rdwc/vert system got banned so i guess ill never get the info


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2015)

Agreed there are a lot of variables. It's a shame we won't get to see what he had planned.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 18, 2015)

@vro

So many variables on lights. 1000w DE's are more efficient than 600w of the same type. Whereas 600w is more efficient for digital and magnetic ballasts than 1000w. Growing vertically with 1000's means you need quite a bit of room to really maximize your canopy and surface area and it's less efficient electrically speaking. 600w's are better IMO doing it this way. Both can be done very well. I've got 2x600 stack in my room along with a couple DE for horizontal. Runnin best of both worlds. The 600w twin is killing it though. I have my black widow baby ready to dump buckets of bud on me. I could fit 4 of them around the light plus another 4 small indica type plants in between I think. But at the rate I'm going it's lookin like over a lb for this one plant. Maybe quite a bit more. Will be rotating a few more similar girls in place after the fact.


----------



## vro (May 18, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> @vro
> 
> So many variables on lights. 1000w DE's are more efficient than 600w of the same type. Whereas 600w is more efficient for digital and magnetic ballasts than 1000w. Growing vertically with 1000's means you need quite a bit of room to really maximize your canopy and surface area and it's less efficient electrically speaking. 600w's are better IMO doing it this way. Both can be done very well. I've got 2x600 stack in my room along with a couple DE for horizontal. Runnin best of both worlds. The 600w twin is killing it though. I have my black widow baby ready to dump buckets of bud on me. I could fit 4 of them around the light plus another 4 small indica type plants in between I think. But at the rate I'm going it's lookin like over a lb for this one plant. Maybe quite a bit more. Will be rotating a few more similar girls in place after the fact.


do you place 4 plants around 1 600w? ive read everyone uses bare bulbs for this, what is the most efficient way of cooling a room with these just use fans under them and acs cooling the room?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 18, 2015)

2x 600w. I use fresh air exchange. I exchange at 1x the volume of my tent per minute.


----------

